# Planning to buy a LG 42" FHD LED TV online (snapdeal). any cons/advice?



## ghemanth90 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm planning to get a 40-42 inch LED TV from either LG, Sony or Samsung. 

My budget < Rs. 48,000 (Not gonna spend a single dime more)

I just found two 42" FHD LED models from LG 42LN5400 (Rs 47,900) & 42LN5120 (Rs 47,501) in sync with my budget at snapdeal.com. Can't able to find any better deal elsewhere (including local stores). 

Should I go ahead & place my order? 
Is snapdeal trustworthy?


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2013)

Why don't you look at panasonic LED TV VIERA TH-L42E6D


----------



## $hadow (Oct 20, 2013)

+1 to above suggestion


----------



## ashusood331 (Nov 7, 2013)

ghemanth90 said:


> I'm planning to get a 40-42 inch LED TV from either LG, Sony or Samsung.
> 
> My budget < Rs. 48,000 (Not gonna spend a single dime more)
> 
> ...



Yes, you can go ahead with your decision to buy your LG 42LN5400 & LG 42LN5120 TV from Snapdeal. You will not only enjoy good savings experience but also get manufacture warranty, 7 day return and presently they are providing Rs 1000 off on above 40 inch TV. So you have lot to grab this time if you have still not made up for shopping from this trusted store. 
According to your specified price you can either go for 'LG 42LN5400' 42" LED Television with 16% off or 'Sony KDL-32W670A' 32" Full HD LED TV which is at 9% off and will fit to your budget & high-end entertainment features.
If you want to be more confirmed of the TV model before taking your final decision then you can study the reviews of the particular TV.
3 months back I bought Samsung galaxy tab form Snapdeal and being a satisfied customers I cannot miss sharing my buying experience. So you should not miss the great savings experience while shopping at Snapdeal store.


----------

